# Senior Manager salary at big four



## arnew (Jun 22, 2017)

expecting an offer from a big-4 accounting firm in GCC region, but not sure the location, could be UAE or Doha and Kuwait, can anybody give a clue about the annual salary of a senior manager (tax advisory) in this region?

Many thanks!


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

arnew said:


> expecting an offer from a big-4 accounting firm in GCC region, but not sure the location, could be UAE or Doha and Kuwait, can anybody give a clue about the annual salary of a senior manager (tax advisory) in this region?
> 
> Many thanks!


With respect 'Senior Manager' can mean anything so you might need to give a little more detail and GCC is a big place ..... salaries will vary ..... what job did you actually apply for and where ?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

UKMS said:


> With respect 'Senior Manager' can mean anything so you might need to give a little more detail and GCC is a big place ..... salaries will vary ..... what job did you actually apply for and where ?


big 4 salaries and designations are pretty standardised. Hopefully someone in those firms can weigh in.


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

rsinner said:


> big 4 salaries and designations are pretty standardised. Hopefully someone in those firms can weigh in.


Agreed but if you were expecting an offer from a big four and had been through their recruiting process it's unlikely to be like a mystery tour .... 'somewhere in GCC'  ..... of course I could be wrong !


----------



## Toons (Nov 28, 2016)

My partner was just offered a role as a assistant manager in international tax in a big 4 company. The package is 23,250 aed a month plus yearly bonus. Then there is the usual things like flights home, relocation and medical insurance. That's just to give you an idea.


----------



## arnew (Jun 22, 2017)

Toons said:


> My partner was just offered a role as a assistant manager in international tax in a big 4 company. The package is 23,250 aed a month plus yearly bonus. Then there is the usual things like flights home, relocation and medical insurance. That's just to give you an idea.


Thanks a lot for your sharing. This SM position is in Doha, VAT implementation.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

arnew said:


> Thanks a lot for your sharing. This SM position is in Doha, VAT implementation.


Hi,
That's an interesting conundrum.
Will Qatar be a member of the GCC by the time GCC wide VAT is implemented?
If not - will they still bring in VAT?
If not - would they still need VAT experts in Doha?

I have no comments or answers to the above - but they are something that the OP needs to weigh up and consider - before accepting the job that was offered.

Cheers
Steve


----------

